# Primarch Project



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

My local GW is doing a pre-heresy tournament which will be on going till people get bored and with that the manager is making states for the primarchs. I going to field Ultramarines because its my favourate army at the moment so I'm making Roboute Guilliman. Heres a couple of snap shots of a WIP:



















I plan to make Sanguinius as well because I have a BA force too and no ones made a model of him yet. C+C please :good:

Cheers
Callum


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

personally, i think it may look better with the helmet at his side, strapped to his belt, and have his head show. That look ususally gives the model a bit of personality depending on how well you can paint/model a face. Especially if its going to be a primarch.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

maybe add some size? as the primarchs were mostly bigger than normal Space Marines.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

do I smella fantasy chaos figure for Roboute Guilliman? Correct if mistaken he used two powerfists... Also as a more constructive criticism I would suggest making the modelling putty look a little less like you just put on a blob and stuck a powerfist to it.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> do I smella fantasy chaos figure for Roboute Guilliman? Correct if mistaken he used two powerfists... Also as a more constructive criticism I would suggest making the modelling putty look a little less like you just put on a blob and stuck a powerfist to it.


Its just blue tak to keep it together for the pictures and I haven't decided on weapons yet. He didn't have the fist till after the heresy when he ripped them off a chaos marine. And the fist is more ment as a fingure pointing in command.



Dessel_Ordo said:


> maybe add some size? as the primarchs were mostly bigger than normal Space Marines.


He is actually a huge model already, he's just taller than a terminator, head and shoulder over a marine, which is perfect because thats how big primarchs were. 

Cheers for the comments keep them coming :good:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks very nice at the moment mate! Keep up the good work!

@Dessel_ordo - As I believe that is the Fantasy Chaos Limited edition Archain on foot, I think he probably is bigger than a normal marine


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Uuaargh!! Archaon on foot turned into a smurf!!:ireful2:

Nah, not that bad. I would strongly suggest that you remove the skulls from his chest, they are very "chaosish" in their looks. Sculpt a big U there instead. Also remove the skull in the chain on the legs, make another U in greenstuff and youre alot better off 

And yea this guy is about the same height as Obliterators, he is big enough for sure!


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Heres a quick arm and head change










better or worse?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

To be honest, I preffered it before.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks better with the powerfist. That's also a newer style bolter too isn't it? Not the older pattern used during the Heresy. I think you need a particularly imposing helmet rather than a more standard helmet or baldie head. Although I can't think of one at present.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I vote for the power fist as well. Nice work so far.:victory:


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeh, i agree with the powerfist. However, i think you should give him a hoodie!


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ezekiface 73 said:


> Yeh, i agree with the powerfist. However, i think you should give him a hoodie!


Why would the primarch of the Ultramarines need a hoody? Sounds alittle bit like Dark Angels to me lol.


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

But it looks soooooo kool! anyway, it's your primach....


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

does'nt Guilliman have 2 Power fists?
I'd have Cut Marneus calgars model for that


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Air Meister said:


> does'nt Guilliman have 2 Power fists?
> I'd have Cut Marneus calgars model for that


Because he does get the fists till after the heresy were as mine is pre heresy


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

True, imo the powerfist sword combo looked nice enough to me, not to say he doesnt look nice with the bolter though, you might wanna convert it a bit to make it look preheresy, and a bit more fancy,just suggestions really good conversion any way you slice it :victory:


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

i say have him with the bolter slung over his sholder. Then with the opean hand have him pointing. Also with the sword in the other hand


----------

